# Something Vik this way comes!



## drmosh (Mar 30, 2012)

OK, this is still in the build stages but I can't hold back any longer and there is enough to show off now too.
My second Vik and after Vik showed off the top he had I pretty much had to have it. 
I had ideas in my head that I wanted swamp ash and a snakewood fingerboard, and then Vik offered my the Brazilian rosewood fingerboard too and it's all fallen into place nicely.
Suffice to say, one of the more extravagant builds you are ever going to see.

*Initial specs*
ViK model: Duality 7
strings: 7
scale: 652mm
frets: 24
neck/body system: ViK ISNC set-in
fingerboard: snakewood
neck wood: brazilian rosewood
body wood: swamp ash
top wood: burl redwood
headstock shape: new "split" reversed 7
fretwire type and gauge: stainless steel/jumbo
binding: contour
binding type: BE maple with black 0,5mm stripe
inlays: glow in the dark side dots
hardware color: black(cosmo black)
bridge: Hipshot fixed
tuners: Gotoh 510 locking 7 in line reversed, plastic buttons
pickups: ViK custom pickups (snakewood/redwood burl bobbins)
controls layout: vol /3 way toggle switch/ mini swith for coil-tap
knobs: Gotoh speed black
strap buttons: dunlop straplocks
color: natural
finish: satin

*Woods*
Premium swamp ash body






Snakewood fretboard





Brazilian (!) Rosewood neck





and last, but not least by any means, this insane redwood burl top. UNF









*Build*
Top glueing after long deliberation about the bookmatch by Vik 





cutting and more glueing 








shaping









cutting




GRAIN





routing and shaping









At this point Vik and I discussed for a long time the binding that was going on this, it was originally birds eye but I like flamed maple bindings he put onto some other guitars so much I kinda wanted that. Vik toyed with a few ideas, such as flamed bubinga IIRC, different configurations with the different plys and I said that Vik should do as he feels best because he clearly knows wtf he is doing.
He came up with a FIVE-ply flamed maple binding which is just insane, it was originally 4-ply and then he went ahead and added another accent black strips between the body wood and the maple of the binding. amazing.

















con't in reply!


----------



## drmosh (Mar 30, 2012)

*Body shaping *
He couldn't help himself and had to immediately shape the body. I sure as fuck am not going to complain! 

























omg that top




shaping done!





and this is where we stand as of today!
I'll update the thread as much as possible. Vik had some awesome ideas regarding the bobbins for the pickups, but you'll have to wait and see. Suffice to say it will go very well with the body binding 

I cannot wait to hold this guitar in my hands!


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Mar 30, 2012)

Reminds me of Freddy's tortured keep, trying to escape. Very Nice, so far!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 30, 2012)

holy shit man, that is looking so amazing!


----------



## Adrian-XI (Mar 30, 2012)

Amazingly good looking. Jealous.


----------



## littledoc (Mar 30, 2012)

Boooo... I was expecting a NGD! I think this be the wrong sub-forum, matey. 

Pretty sure the work-in-progress stuff goes yonder:
Luthiery, Modifications & Customizations - Sevenstring.org


But I'm sure when it's done it'll be gorgeous. Viks are absolute stunners.


----------



## drmosh (Mar 30, 2012)

littledoc said:


> Boooo... I was expecting a NGD! I think this be the wrong sub-forum, matey.
> 
> Pretty sure the work-in-progress stuff goes yonder:
> Luthiery, Modifications & Customizations - Sevenstring.org
> ...



Ah shit, I thought that's where I had put it. whoops


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 30, 2012)

Amazing build


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 30, 2012)

That is stunning dude, really looking forward to seeing the finished guitar.


----------



## THEE HAMMER (Mar 30, 2012)

DEM WOODS


----------



## CD1221 (Mar 30, 2012)

That is serious craftsmanship. She is going to look stunning.


----------



## RyanSiew (Mar 30, 2012)

That top is insanely beautiful! looking forward to seeing the finished product


----------



## snegdk (Mar 30, 2012)

It is going to be a great guitar!


----------



## drmosh (Mar 30, 2012)

snegdk said:


> It is going to be a great guitar!



Great? Great??!?? It's going to be fucking unbelievable!


----------



## Ayo7e (Mar 30, 2012)

Burl top from hell!


----------



## thedonal (Mar 30, 2012)

Stunning burls. Really. 

Looking forward to seeing the finished guitar.


----------



## Underworld (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm wowed!


----------



## narad (Mar 30, 2012)

So jealous - Vik said he couldn't get any brazilian rosewood wide enough for a 7-string neck! I think I got a slice off that block for my fingerboard at least - thankful for that!


----------



## drmosh (Mar 30, 2012)

narad said:


> So jealous - Vik said he couldn't get any brazilian rosewood wide enough for a 7-string neck! I think I got a slice off that block for my fingerboard at least - thankful for that!



I did order this last June or so, you might have been too late


----------



## iloki (Mar 30, 2012)

that top is stupidly beautiful... will look outstanding when its finished.. I think i'll have to sub to this thread.. definitely not helping my GAS for a Vik lol


----------



## vansinn (Mar 30, 2012)

Those woods and Vik's insane attention to detail.. when finished, you'll hardly even be able to see the bookmatching.
One day I'll own a Vik


----------



## themike (Mar 30, 2012)

I just want to hug Vik, thats it - everything from the wood, to the curves down to the shaping are all just smile endusing.


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Mar 30, 2012)

oooooooooohhhhhhhwwwwww


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 30, 2012)

Seen the updates on Facebook and Vik's site; totally awe inspiring. I remember when Vik was offering the "soul stealing redwood burl" for builds and I was floored. So jealous, but in a good way! 

I wonder what this burl would look like with a greenish stain.


----------



## drmosh (Mar 30, 2012)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> I wonder what this burl would look like with a greenish stain.



The only way we will know that is if someone does a photoshop jobby.There is no way in hell I will have that top stained and I doubt Vik would even allow it


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 30, 2012)

Is it weird that my favorite part of this build is the tiny black strip under the binding?


----------



## mphsc (Mar 30, 2012)

Very nice build. Congrats Mosh!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 30, 2012)

Mother of god. That pretty much settles it; first custom I get will be a ViK. This thing just looks incredible.


----------



## oremus91 (Mar 30, 2012)

I can't believe that top is real it looks intense!!


----------



## Onyx8String (Mar 30, 2012)

Best burl i have seen. Stunning!


----------



## drmosh (Mar 30, 2012)

oremus91 said:


> I can't believe that top is real it looks intense!!



It's not even lacquered yet! It's going to look ridiculous


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 30, 2012)

drmosh said:


> The only way we will know that is if someone does a photoshop jobby.There is no way in hell I will have that top stained and I doubt Vik would even allow it



I agree with you dude! I wouldn't mess with that top; it's pure insanity! I'm playing with the idea in my head between a stained maple burl (probably the better choice) or this, to highlight the 'trapped souls' look. I think it would be evil as hell. I've seen reddish/orange/yellow stained redwood burl and it looked like the guitar was on fire. 

Your top is beyond reality, and the guitar is so perfectly tasteful and clean that it's on another level. I'm stoked to follow the evolution of this axe!


----------



## AndrewG716 (Mar 30, 2012)

Could anybody give me a hand picking my jaw up off the floor?


----------



## HighPotency (Mar 30, 2012)

That's gonna look so damn good when it's finished.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Mar 30, 2012)

Saw that on Facebook yesterday or this morning, I don't remember. I'm about to unsubscribe to ViK, its killing me each time I see a picture lol


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 30, 2012)

Gorgeous. I had the chance to play Nolly's ViK and that thing was just phenomenal in every way.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow that looks fantastic, love that top


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 30, 2012)

Holy fuck. 
I have to be the guy to ask how much this thing is setting you back.


----------



## drmosh (Mar 30, 2012)

Murdstone said:


> I have to be the guy to ask how much this thing is setting you back.



money


----------



## elq (Mar 30, 2012)

That top is soo nice, it's almost a shame to route for pickups. Seriously... you should consider a piezo only guitar!


----------



## noizfx (Mar 30, 2012)

Saw this on facebook and it's just sooooo beautiful... seriously my next guitar is mostly likely gonna be a Vik (no joke), just that I have an ONI and an ESP on order now...


----------



## Bouillestfu (Mar 31, 2012)

That shit looks nuts!


----------



## drmosh (Apr 3, 2012)

helloooooo


----------



## JaeSwift (Apr 3, 2012)

Perhaps it's the quality of the picture, but some of the detail in the wood seems to be a bit lost now?


----------



## drmosh (Apr 3, 2012)

JaeSwift said:


> Perhaps it's the quality of the picture, but some of the detail in the wood seems to be a bit lost now?



iphone photo, shitty camera. Do you really think the wood is going to start being washed out


----------



## kruneh (Apr 3, 2012)

That looks so awesome, loving that top!


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Apr 3, 2012)

It's like an impressionist painting. Hot damn, does that guy do good work or what?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 3, 2012)

I'll give you my first born for it...


----------



## mphsc (Apr 3, 2012)

that's probably the best Duality top I've seen. I love the cut outs where you can see the body wood, classy.


----------



## Munch (Apr 3, 2012)

Hot crap, that is freaking awesome! I am very excited to see how this turns out!


----------



## Durero (Apr 4, 2012)

Incredible work. Stunning materials.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Apr 4, 2012)

Pants are so tight right now.


----------



## Rook (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh my life...

*GULP*


mmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## drmosh (Apr 4, 2012)

a few more because you guys are so kind!


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Apr 4, 2012)

It took me awhile to really love ViK Guitars. I found the body shapes awkward at first, but as I saw the immense amount of detail and craftsmanship put into these things, my mind was easily swayed. That burl top is insane! I love how it has a diagonal motion to the figuring. I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## drmosh (Apr 20, 2012)

Updates! wheeeee!
carvy time




stunning ash





















*UNF*


----------



## WiseSplinter (Apr 20, 2012)

so much want


----------



## technomancer (Apr 20, 2012)

Awesome as usual. Vik does amazing work


----------



## Malkav (Apr 20, 2012)

My jaw is simply hanging thanks to that top


----------



## drmosh (Jun 29, 2012)

no words!


----------



## mphsc (Jun 29, 2012)

^ +1!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jun 30, 2012)

Tears actually started to well up while looking at that headstock.

It's just.... It's just amazing. Nothing else can be said.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 19, 2012)

hay guys


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 19, 2012)

Why no fan on this build?


----------



## drmosh (Jul 19, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Why no fan on this build?



Wanted a standard 7, have 2 fanned 7s already


----------



## TMM (Jul 20, 2012)

Dude does disgustingly beautiful work. I was thinking, okay, that body looks pretty cool... and then just totally had a jaw drop when I saw the headstock. Very, very nice.


----------



## mphsc (Jul 20, 2012)

Once you have I demand family shots.


----------



## Vicious7 (Jul 21, 2012)

Beautiful guitar, great choice of woods, it's beyond classy. =D


----------



## MisterMcCruff (Jul 21, 2012)

Absolutely stunning. True craftsmanship.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 24, 2012)

The stunning keeps on coming!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 24, 2012)

Absolutely love ViK's woodworking skills, dude is impressive!


----------



## loktide (Jul 24, 2012)

wow. simply stunning


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 24, 2012)

I wasn't wild about the fretboard/body combination at first, but seeing them together changed my mind. Looks great.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 24, 2012)

Vik's attention to detail when it comes to binding is nuts.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 25, 2012)

Fucking fuck!!!!

That Redwood


----------



## Leuchty (Jul 25, 2012)

> Only the prettiest trees were harmed during the making of this guitar


 
Seriously, Fucking nice...


----------



## drmosh (Jul 25, 2012)

Murdstone said:


> I wasn't wild about the fretboard/body combination at first, but seeing them together changed my mind. Looks great.



So you made up your mind before seeing it? well done!


----------



## drmosh (Aug 1, 2012)

BAM!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 1, 2012)

If that snake could bite I would let it. Incredible.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 1, 2012)

Dude your fb is glorious! What is the binding there? Flame maple, ebony, flame maple?


----------



## drmosh (Aug 2, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Dude your fb is glorious! What is the binding there? Flame maple, ebony, flame maple?



thanks!
I don't think the black strips are ebony, probably thin plastic


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 2, 2012)

the wood Vik finds is amazing. really really stunning stuff


----------



## bob123 (Aug 2, 2012)

drmosh said:


> thanks!
> I don't think the black strips are ebony, probably thin plastic



doubt it would be plastic. A lot of paint thinners (used to thin paint [duh], clean and other useful things!), super glue (fret work), and other stuff would just eat plastic. 

that said, hes a master builder and knows what the fuck he's doing, so perhaps


----------



## explosivo (Aug 2, 2012)

bob123 said:


> doubt it would be plastic. A lot of paint thinners (used to thin paint [duh], clean and other useful things!), super glue (fret work), and other stuff would just eat plastic.
> 
> that said, hes a master builder and knows what the fuck he's doing, so perhaps


Almost all binding that isn't wood (or in some instances a fiber material) is either ABS or cellulose. Just take a look at a Les Paul for plastic binding under fretwork


----------



## commelina (Aug 2, 2012)

It is beautiful, it's the art of


----------



## drmosh (Aug 2, 2012)

bob123 said:


> doubt it would be plastic. A lot of paint thinners (used to thin paint [duh], clean and other useful things!), super glue (fret work), and other stuff would just eat plastic.
> 
> that said, hes a master builder and knows what the fuck he's doing, so perhaps



well, ABS then. It's a type of plastic.


----------



## jjcor (Aug 2, 2012)

Beautiful! I just wanna touch it!...... Maybe lick it?


----------



## Hauschild (Aug 2, 2012)

Gorgeous! That's going to be absolutely unreal!


----------



## animalwithin (Aug 2, 2012)

This has to be one of the most perfect guitars I have ever seen, and I don't like many guitars haha. Congrats man!!


----------



## drmosh (Sep 6, 2012)

update! yay
frets!





carving





all together now. This is going to looks so ridiculous when sanded and laquered


----------



## WiseSplinter (Sep 6, 2012)

... my god ... that burl is going to POP once laquered .. you lucky bastard!


----------



## hairychris (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## faceforward_007 (Sep 6, 2012)

Damn, never saw this thread, but have been watching on FB, seriously awesome axe man!! That thing is beyond sexy, love the choice in top and fretboard! Congrats man!


----------



## mphsc (Sep 6, 2012)

simply stunning.


----------



## cult (Sep 6, 2012)

Can't even seem to find words for this... that top. That neck. That headstock.

My jaw dropped lower and lower from page to page!


----------



## Winspear (Sep 6, 2012)

This is so good!!


----------



## drmosh (Jan 3, 2013)

I just pooped myself


----------



## Winspear (Jan 3, 2013)

The tits


----------



## bob123 (Jan 3, 2013)

Vik manages to take woods I dont really care for, and make them something incredible haha.  

Very cool man.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 3, 2013)

bob123 said:


> Vik manages to take woods I dont really care for, and make them something incredible haha.
> 
> Very cool man.



you can blame me for the wood choice though, haha.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 3, 2013)

Amazing what happens when you wet/oil a top!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 3, 2013)

Holy immaculate oiled tits on a dolphin. So much fucking wow, I need to punch myself. Can't wait to see that polished up! That's exactly why I want a redwood burl top for the 8 string run on here. Bravo dude. 

If you do not post a video clip of this when the NGD arrives, this forum might crash. Our fate is now in your hands.


----------



## Imbrium998 (Jan 3, 2013)

I gotta know how that snakewood was to work with for the FB. I hear it can be difficult to work with, but I want to work it into my next build.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 3, 2013)

Damn that looks fantastic


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 3, 2013)

Good lord. Forgot about this build; looks amazing!


----------



## Watty (Jan 3, 2013)

Is there a reason you didn't want to try doing the snakewood opposite the burl on the headstock? Almost too much maple tones in that headstock with the binding too...

Regardless, Vik's work is, again, PHENOMENAL!


----------



## drmosh (Jan 4, 2013)

Watty said:


> Is there a reason you didn't want to try doing the snakewood opposite the burl on the headstock? Almost too much maple tones in that headstock with the binding too...
> 
> Regardless, Vik's work is, again, PHENOMENAL!



IIRC Vik sent me pictures (this was a while ago) and the maple just looked better. It fits with the ivory tuners and control knobs, the swamp ash bits that are visible in the cut-outs and the binding on the body and neck. If you look at the guitar in its entirety it makes more sense.







Also, the logo will be on that part too so it won't look quite so "overmapled"


----------



## kruneh (Jan 4, 2013)

Amazing!
How many times do I need to say how much I love this one..


----------



## Rhyooski (Jan 5, 2013)

Holy shit man this is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen.


----------



## TheDepthsWillRise (Jan 5, 2013)

The texture and color in that burl is just ridiculous.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 8, 2013)

I pooped (again)
sanded





laquered


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jan 8, 2013)

Sweet 8 pound 6 ounce baby lucifer. That's spectacular


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 8, 2013)

DAMN.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 9, 2013)

drmosh said:


> I pooped (again)
> sanded
> 
> 
> ...



Dear god...


----------



## absolutorigin (Jan 9, 2013)

Holy mother of all christ! What an amazing burl top!


----------



## drmosh (Jan 9, 2013)

bonertime

Just look at that friggin' binding! holy fuckballs!





Sanded back and nitro lacquered, It's alive!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 9, 2013)

Sell it to me


----------



## drmosh (Jan 9, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Sell it to me



45k USD


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 9, 2013)

4.5???


----------



## drmosh (Jan 9, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> 4.5???



4.5 million USD now!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh wow its on sale


----------



## drmosh (Jan 10, 2013)

Full Frontal


----------



## Winspear (Jan 10, 2013)

Super jelly


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 10, 2013)

Fuck


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 10, 2013)

Its almost a crime to have pics with the fretboard tapped off. The two woods are going to compliment each other so well. Really looking forward to final pics and the NGD. I think this might be the nicest 7 string I've ever seen.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 10, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> Its almost a crime to have pics with the fretboard tapped off. The two woods are going to compliment each other so well. Really looking forward to final pics and the NGD. I think this might be the nicest 7 string I've ever seen.



Yeah, I'm gagging to see it with the fretboard freed too.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 23, 2013)

And there we are!
I fucking love it!


----------



## Durero (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow!

Very sexy


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 23, 2013)

That is so fucking pretty. I want a Vik.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 23, 2013)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> That is so fucking pretty. I want a Vik.



ViK Guitars - Contact


----------



## mphsc (Jan 23, 2013)

love those cutaways.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 23, 2013)

mphsc said:


> love those cutaways.



I'm going to finger them


----------



## mphsc (Jan 23, 2013)

seeing your first build then this one come to life inspired the run I just threw together. I can't wait to lean on Vik when I get stuck with a decision.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 23, 2013)

mphsc said:


> seeing your first build then this one come to life inspired the run I just threw together. I can't wait to lean on Vik when I get stuck with a decision.



We have some awesome stuff in mind for the 3rd


----------



## Winspear (Jan 23, 2013)

Fuck yeah!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 23, 2013)

I hope you die in a fire paulette


----------



## drmosh (Jan 24, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I hope you die in a fire paulette



hand in hand with youuuuu


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 24, 2013)

God! That headstock binding would've been so difficult to do.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 24, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> God! That headstock binding would've been so difficult to do.



mate, the entire guitar has a binding like that, the one around the body even has an extra "layer". It's insane!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 24, 2013)

Damn... 
There's just so many things to consider when doing multi-ply binding. Routing accurately, bending woods without snapping, keeping a clean line, not having fine dust of different woods become embedded in others, and on and on.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 24, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> Damn...
> There's just so many things to consider when doing multi-ply binding. Routing accurately, bending woods without snapping, keeping a clean line, not having fine dust of different woods become embedded in others, and on and on.



Yeah, Vik is truly a master of finesse


----------



## drmosh (Jun 14, 2013)

here we go. Still some minor changes to be done to the bridge PU but it leaks class!


----------



## engage757 (Jun 14, 2013)

drmosh said:


> here we go. Still some minor changes to be done to the bridge PU but it leaks class!



DAMN SON!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jun 14, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## jahosy (Jun 15, 2013)

That's classy as hell mate! Congrats!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jun 15, 2013)

Love it! You better do a double NGD with the 10th anniversary Vik included.


----------



## drmosh (Jun 15, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> Love it! You better do a double NGD with the 10th anniversary Vik included.



triple, I got a blackat too


----------



## AwDeOh (Jun 15, 2013)

drmosh said:


> triple, I got a blackat too



****ing cocaine dealers and their flashy instrument purchases..


----------



## drmosh (Jun 25, 2013)

It arrived! Oh boy, it sounds ridiculous and picture do the looks no justice at all.


----------



## Minoin (Jun 25, 2013)

That is absolutely insane... That is a breathtaking piece of art right there!


----------



## AwDeOh (Jun 25, 2013)

drmosh said:


> It arrived! Oh boy, it sounds ridiculous and picture do the looks no justice at all.



(hint) One single picture does it no justice. (/hint)


----------



## drmosh (Jun 25, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> (hint) One single picture does it no justice. (/hint)



expect an NGD in a week or two, I'll post up some more pictures though.
Busy as shit at the moment, heading to London very soon too


----------



## Samark (Jun 25, 2013)

UNREAL! Wow that looks mint!


----------



## aWoodenShip (Jun 25, 2013)

Lucky! I was drooling over that one when they made it their cover photo on Facebook. I really like the knob.


----------



## vinniemallet (Jun 25, 2013)

Jesus christ, masterpiece for sure!


----------



## blanco (Jun 25, 2013)

I will always love the wooden pickup bobbins Vik does. If your heading to london bring it with you and let me bask in its glory pleeeeeeease.


----------



## hairychris (Jun 25, 2013)

Ridonculous....!


----------



## drmosh (Jun 25, 2013)

I recorded a quick song with it!

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/42639/CAOS CARTEL/Smoker - duality.mp3


----------



## drmosh (Jun 25, 2013)

hmm,. ....ed up the mixdown. ends abruptly and 30 seconds too early

edit: fixed


----------



## ThatBeardGuy (Jun 25, 2013)

DAMN! That's gorgeous


----------



## jjcor (Jun 25, 2013)

Your guitar has me torn now between what specs I want to go with  That redwood burl is just UNREAL!!!! Just when I thought I wanted maple burl


----------



## Jlang (Jun 26, 2013)

oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god , wow.


----------



## drmosh (Jun 26, 2013)

jjcor said:


> Your guitar has me torn now between what specs I want to go with  That redwood burl is just UNREAL!!!! Just when I thought I wanted maple burl



Well, to be fair I think that a good maple burl is far easier to come by than a redwood burl of that quality.


----------

